# Pickled onions!?



## Mojomax (Aug 16, 2014)

Just been reading the thread about giving your dog chocolate. I knew it was bad for them, but I heard that pickled onions were bad for them too. 

I vaguely remember years ago that a dog died with being fed them? Maybe they were given too many?

Also when we had Max our Labrador, we were told not to give him pork as there was some kind of parasite in it that was not good for dogs! (It's ok for us then!!) so I never gave him pork. Has anyone else heard that??

Mo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't think onions in general are good for dogs. As to the pork maybe they mean raw pork? People cook it to kill the parasites, which I think are less of a concern now than they used to be.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Pork isn't a concern these days, not as much as years ago.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Onion and garlic are bad for dogs, as is chocolate grapes, raisins and various other things like milk . Well I'm not sure why anyone would give there dogs some things. Unless like our old lab who use to eat everything and anything he could get hold of.( he was a typical lab though a walking dustbin)


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Why would you feed a dog pickled onions.....it's not a treat that readily pops into your head!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah, paws off! they're all mine, along with a few choice crackers and a nice slice of mature cheddar mmmmmm


----------

